# I Hate Bath Day



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Am I the only one that totally dreads bath day, particularly in the winter? I don’t think it was so bad when I just had one, but 2 is a real chore. I could break it up into two days but that would mean 1) cleaning the kitchen area twice of dog hair (please don’t tell anyone I bathe my dogs in the kitchen sink, it is so easy there compared to the tub), 2)setting up the table and blowers in my bath twice, 3) dehairing my bath and clothes from the blow-out twice.

Warm months don’t bother me so much, I can do it all on the deck. A little use of the leaf blower and all is cleaned up. 

Today needs to be the day I have put it off for over a week, their last bath was on December 12th. Oh how I wish I wanted to use and trusted a groomer, if just for their baths.

I'd rather do my bonding in some other way.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

AMEN! 
Two days ago I got 2 of them done and STILL have to do Lulu. 
No, you're not alone!!
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You are not alone! :grouphug:
I do one a day so you are way ahead of me!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It's not the big favorite here either! I love doing Chingy. She's naturally hairless, so wash, towel and let her run! The one I dread the most here is Marley. He has twice the hair that Rufus has, so it takes extra long to comb and dry him! I never do them all in one day and have a bathroom devoted to drying them so it always has the table up. It's in a corner, but still slightly in the way-but whatever!  Even though I try to keep it clean, I'm alway finding some fuzzy hairs left over from the drying. If it ever looks perfectly clean again I will faint! :faint: Oh well, I've totally gone to the dogs now!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sandi,

The last time one of my brother's came to visit he rolled his eyes when I told him I bathed Sophie and Gabe in the kitchen sink! I can't see a problem with it as I spray it down with a bleach solution and rinse it very well before and after their baths..plus I put them onto a bath mat on the floor once I remove them from the sink..It's so much easier on my back. Besides that, I can't wash them in our bath tub, as it is a step in one that has a door...won't work.

Bathing Sophie is easy as she is small and has fine hair..Gabriel on the other hand is work..Two things that are bathing necessities for me are 1. microfiber towels, as they absorb water well (I also keep a stack by the door) 2. A ceramic ionic hair dryer...it speeds up drying and minimizes frizz


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, I hate bath day x6!!
Although I got all 6 done last night, in just over 3 1/2 hours! Phew! :bathbaby:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Katie...you must have some record routine down to do all of them in that amount of time..I'm impressed! Have any grooming tips you'd like to share? :ear:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Six in one night boggles the mind. I can only do one a day. It's too much work and takes too long (though not so sure since the shave down). I've been putting it off day by day and with the new snow today it doesn't make sense to go through all that only to see them look scruffy again within hours.

I *hate, hate, hate, dread, dread, dread* bath day. I almost rather go to the dentist (kidding of course).


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The hint is to have the kids bathe a dog each while they are in the shower-let those two air dry while I take a shower with the two puppies. Blow dry the two that the kids bathed, then blow dry the puppies. Then I only have two I have to do in the sink. Again, bathe one, let it air dry while I bathe the other. Then blow dry the first one, then blow dry the last one.....poof- 6 clean dogs!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great- how do I convince DH we need "kids for grooming"- HAHAHA!!!

What I really hate about this time of year is bathing them and getting them all nice and then letting them out to the wet backyard... ugh!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, I hate bath day so much that our every two weeks routine usually extends another week due to my procrastination!!

I use the kitchen sink, too, after moving everything within a three-foot reach! I have a special mat that I put down so she won't slip around. The sink is extra deep which helps to keep the water from flying too much when she shakes.

I agree with Sandi - winter is the worst since I always get wet, too and I hate being cold! The blow-dry is not bad since Abby's coat isn't that profuse so we can be dry in fifteen to twenty minutes. I tried my tea cart this last time and it worked out well. I put a little fleece throw on it so she wouldn't slip and it is high enough that she wouldn't jump down. It worked a lot better than sitting on the floor like I was doing and having her run away every couple of minutes! Better on the back, too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't mind baths, but I've only got one to do!!!

I use the kitchen sink too, but I guess since I use the kitchen sink for all my aquarium and plant needs as well as cleaning horse tack, it never occurred to me that some people might object!<g> I dry him on the washing machine, which is a good height for me, and means I don't need a separate grooming table. All his grooming supplies are in a basket on top of the dryer, so they are all handy.

I _do_ hate giving him a bath when I know he's just going to go out and get filthy right away again, but that's mostly because he looks SO pretty when he's all fluffy, white and clean!

The best thing about bath day, and obviously isn't something those of you with multiple dogs can enjoy, is that after his bath, I wrap him up in a couple of beach towels and he falls asleep in my lap as we sop up the majority of the water. It's the best cuddle time of the week!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I use the kitchen sink too and they all get done on the same day because I feel like I have to clean EVERYTHING when I'm done! I brush them all out, usually the night before or that day and most of the time DH helps, then I bathe and pass them off wrapped in a micro-fiber towel. Someone, either DH or the kids, hold them and do the towel drying while I bathe the next one. We do this until all 3 are done. Then I blow dry Gracie and Murphy just a little bit, Scooter dries on his own pretty quickly. 

When I watch them RLH all over it makes me forget how much work it was to bathe them!

We only bathed all three at once one time, we'd been out all day in the mud and had no choice but it was me, DH, and DD and we closed the bathroom doors. Oh, we used the boys' bathroom....shhhh, don't tell them!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Karen, I do the same thing! I have two, but I bathe them one at a time. I use two towels each and wrap them up and sit on the sofa for awhile, hugging and squeezing my babies. That's my favorite part.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, there was a thread I started awhile back on bath photos..here are a few I dragged out of my wet neezers who could pass for cartoon characters!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Yes, I hate bath day x6!!
> Although I got all 6 done last night, in just over 3 1/2 hours! Phew! :bathbaby:


SIX, YOU DID SAY SIX in one night???!!!

I have to be doing some thing very wrong.

I get 2 done and the cleanup in about *3 HOURS.*


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I keep begging my husband for a very deep kitchen sink and goose neck faucet. Giving baths in the tub is getting old as I have five to bathe. Yesterday I bathed two in the kitchen, and it was nuts getting their heads rinsed, I resorted to using the squirter thing and water was all over the floor, the counter, me. Hubby says do one every day, yeah, sure that's his idea not mine. I just really want that deep sink.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I *hate, hate, hate, dread, dread, dread* bath day. I almost rather go to the dentist (kidding of course).


Me too..........


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My sink is very deep and one side is much larger than the other so the sprayer is perfect when I do them. Love the microfiber towels, we use that first and then a regular bath towel to finish.

I can't imagine doing more than 3 of them though!!! I've been tempted to put them in the shower with me to get it all over with but they'd be so wet and squirmy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gableshavs said:


> I keep begging my husband for a very deep kitchen sink and goose neck faucet. Giving baths in the tub is getting old as I have five to bathe. Yesterday I bathed two in the kitchen, and it was nuts getting their heads rinsed, I resorted to using the squirter thing and water was all over the floor, the counter, me. Hubby says do one every day, yeah, sure that's his idea not mine. I just really want that deep sink.


Yes, I have a deep side on my sink, and it helps a lot. I do use the sprayer, and some water hits the floor, but after getting most of the water sqeezed out of the dog, that's what the Shamwow is for!<g>


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I tried putting them in the shower, it was crazy, nobody wanted to be picked up to be rinsed off, they scratched me, I guess clinging for security. Never again.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Well I am finished……..My kitchen is clean from top to bottom, my bath is clean, the dogs are clean, shiny and fluffy and I just finished getting ready to go out for the evening. All is right with the world.

If I leaned over a tub for their bath ritual I would have a back ache for a week. Two shampooing on each dog, first rinse to get the soap out with CC Final Rinse Solution and the last rinse with IOD Masque this time, work everything in for 3 to 5 minutes. Then line brush and blow out. The Masque did help tremendously with the matts, almost none. So I am back to the dilemma as to what to order from IOD, I’ll see how they look in a few days, but the comb out was a snap.

One side of my kitchen sink is very oversized, deep and wide it is great for this ordeal and huge pots. 

Kathie, when I was showing Smarty to keep from having to carry so much I had a top made for her crate then put a rubber backed indoor/outdoor carpet on it, and that is what I use while sitting on my vanity chair in my bathroom to comb out and dry. I have the large grooming table but it is too much trouble to bring in the house. Plus I am so lazy I had rather sit than stand.

Boy am I glad this is over for a week or so………Six dogs one night that is too much for my little brain to even comprehend.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Having help would be a blessing, I envy those of you that do!!
Sometimes I give them a shower with me, one at a time. I hold them close to my chest and shampoo one side, then the other. Then rinse one side and turn them around to expose the other side. For me it's easier than the sink fight and a lot less messy. Then I completely groom them before starting all over again with the next one. 
Carole


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sometimes I hedge about taking them to the groomer..well, ok, maybe just Gabe- the Fur-in-nator! LOL!

But then again, I couldn't bare them being stuck in a crate with a blow dryer on them..


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I recommend an oil cloth apron! It keeps me (mostly) dry. Then I wrap her up like a burrito and it is snuggle time which makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> Having help would be a blessing, I envy those of you that do!!
> Sometimes I give them a shower with me, one at a time. I hold them close to my chest and shampoo one side, then the other. Then rinse one side and turn them around to expose the other side. For me it's easier than the sink fight and a lot less messy. Then I completely groom them before starting all over again with the next one.
> Carole


Your Havs must be a lot smaller than Kodi... at well over 14 lbs, it's kill me to hold him with one arm for that long and try to wash him with the other!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I wish I had a huge deep sink to wash the boys in! My guys are too big for my kitchen sink (it has a divider in the middle too) so I have to do them in the bath. I just recently started putting a bucket in back to keep them from dragging back and forth the whole length of the bath because it's hard on my back!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I WANT this....:ranger:









http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=53375


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd love that, too, Diane! Christy, my kitchen sink isn't deep, either, and has a divider, but I stand Tucker with the divider between his front and back. It is still a lot easier that way because I can use the sprayer. 

When I move and eventually buy a house again, that is on my wish list--either a nice deep kitchen sink or a laundry room sink!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

imamurph said:


> I WANT this....:ranger:[


I would love that. I did talk to DH yesterday about changing my laundry room around and put something similar to that in. All he did was look at me like I crazy.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sandi..He wouldn't think you were crazy if he had to bath them...but then again they probably wouldn't come out looking the same! :laugh:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh, I so wish I could put Murray's fat butt in my kitchen sink. I have done something to my neck and left shoulder and it is causing me a LOT of pain. I already have lower back problems and putting Murray in the tub is an ordeal. My tub is quite deep as well. Generally I put on a pair of shorts and sit on the side of the tub with my feet in it while I lean over and wash him. I use a hand held shower to wet & rinse him, although I have been looking at getting the rapid bath like Dale has for Cicero.

This past month with my shoulder being so bad, I really neglected bathing Murray. He had one night before last for the first time in around 3 weeks. He was getting rather odoriferous, to say the least. :faint:

Afterwords he looked & smelled so sweet...and so soft...and now it has snowed again...:doh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

imamurph said:


> I WANT this....:ranger:
> 
> View attachment 27218
> 
> ...


If you really want to drool, ask Tom King to post some pix of his and Pam's dog washing and grooming stations in their dog room!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I dislike the Winter also for bathing because I am afraid Dexter will get chilled while drying him out. I will try to stretch those baths out because it is chilly or wait for a warmer day.

I use the kitchen sink also. I put a towel at the bottom of the sink, I think I use 3 towels for a bath/dry. There is no way I could manage a tub bath...this girl needs exercise to those lazy, out of shape muscles!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sandi, the addition of Cash made bath day more of a chore.  But I have to do them both in one day...because the one that didn't get groomed would make the other one dirty! LOL plus I can't be playing favorites with the clean one! Katie I am in awe of you with six and those of your with three.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Anne, where do you get an oil cloth apron? I like the sound of that because I hate to get my clothes all wet especially in the winter!

We have a great freestanding deep sink in our garage but there aren't too many good times to use it - it's either too hot or too cold.....lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I did all 3 today but they so needed to be done! In the winter I also drag out my little space heater and get it all toasty for them.

If I could make my set up I would duplicate my girlfriend's. Well she is a groomer so she has all kinds of fun tools but her basement station is awesome. She had a handyman come in and put in a built in tub into the wall. She has the shampoo and conditioner machines and then you turn around and the electric table and several dryers. She also has a special vacuum to suck everything off the ground that you cut. It would be a lot faster if I had that type of set up


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I just brushed them both out and my shoulder is hurting. Ouch!

Cali has a thick cottony coat and with the static and dry, heated air it is a mess.
I bathe them on different days because it's easier on me.
I use the kitchen sink too and clean it well. I don't find anything objectionable about that.
They get professionally groomed every 2 months or so. I think I'm going to get Cali's coat cut to about one inch next time to simplify the brushing.

We don't have a yard for them to run around in so they stay pretty clean. We walk them on the sidewalks mostly, and on paths.

I can't imagine going through the bathing routine and then letting them run in a yard and getting all messed up, although I'd do it if I had a yard.LOL.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I hate bath day, too. I've taken to bathing Roscoe in the tub because he can't try to jump out like he can in the sink. I also have one of those sprayer nozzle attachments for my tub, which makes rinsing him a lot easier. He cries and whines the whole time, and near the end always starts to shake. I feel bad for the poor little guy! Lately I've been trying to give him foot and bum baths daily, washing his face/eyes with saline, and then waiting to do the rest of him every two weeks. I wish he liked baths! As a kid, my doberman would BEG to be bathed, she would pull her towel off the wall and bring it over to us. I wish Havs were like that!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I stretched the bath into two weeks due to the Winter. And, keeping up with the combing.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

luv2havs said:


> I just brushed them both out and my shoulder is hurting. Ouch!
> 
> Cali has a thick cottony coat and with the static and dry, heated air it is a mess.
> I bathe them on different days because it's easier on me.
> ...


Nan..I just bought a new conditioning mist by EQyss that I just love called Avacado Spray Mist!

All you have to do is lightly spray the coat and it diminishes static and frizz..
No build up, stickness or weighing down the coat. (this may be good for reducing that snowcoat static too..)

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=13252


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

I use two flexable buckets in my kitchen sink. One I put , Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo, with warm water and "float the coat for about five minutes. And the second tub I put Coat Handlers leave in conditioner and make sure she is fully covered with it before I take her out. I rinse them off between shampoo and conditioner. I have a hairdressers shampoo cape I found at Sally's Beauty Supply that helps keep me dryer but nothing will help you when they give you "the wet hug" and I also place a folder hand towel between me and the sink, this helps a lot. Here is a pic of Ethel going through the routine. :bathbaby: She looks big for the bucket but when she is wet you can see she fits just fine. I try and wash my three on the same day but it does not always work out. In the winter :smow: I blow dry them after a comb out and in the summer I let them just dry out themselves. My three are all in full coat.

Kathy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That photo is adorable!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWWW, Kathy! She looks like she's saying "But Momma...I'm ALREADY clean!"


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kathy, what a great system. Does the flexible-ness of the tubs keep them from trying to jump out? Do you take them out to rinse them in the sink? when we try and do the boys in the sink... they are trying to climb all over the counter. 

Lucy is such a beauty!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The bath days are not easy for me either. Since we have a tiny patio and we walk them on walkways, both furkids remain quite clean. I bathe them every 3 weeks. 

I miss my old house where the laundry room had a large deep sink. Benji and Lizzie could comfortably sit or stand in it while I had plenty of room to around. I now bathe them in a bathtub which is low and I have flexible hose on the shower head so it is quite convenient. I bathe only one per day. I use Shamwow and then large bath towel to blot all the water and then I blow dry them. 

Amanda, your girlfriend has a fabulous set up. The right equipment makes a huge difference. I got the hair dryer that Kathy and Christy recommended and it cut my time in half. 

Sandi, it would be great if you could alter your laundry room. I had a deep large sink and enough room to bring in my large adjustable hieght grooming table into it too. It was so convenient to bathe, dry, and groom in the same room. The final clean up of the room is so easy and fast.


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Ann, thanks!My three girls own me, my husband and three sons. Diane, you can't see her butt! :rant::rant: Linda, I love Dexter's name, where did you come up with that? TV?

Missy, I do take them out of the tub to rinse in the sink between shampoo and conditioning. It does seen easier to me using the tubs in the sink, they seem to feel more at ease, to the point of sitting through most of the bath. Lucy will still stand and give me the wet havanese hug so the salon shampoo cape helps there. Are you going to Fitchburg this Sat for the meeting? I can bring the tubs so you can see them, or even pick up one or two for you. A local feed store sells them in different colors for around $10.00 each (the least expensive pieces of Havanese equipment I own) and they are pretty much indestructable (unless chewed).

Oh, I pretty much bath :bathbaby: once a week year round, sometimes more during extended shows.

Kathy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kathy, thanks for the offer. I think I would need one twice the size for my 20 plus or minus lb boys though. I am going to try very hard to make the meeting this saturday. Is Lucy going to be showing?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy, I love the photo, you are the only one I have seen mentioned the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo. I have a bottle that I have used on Smarty for some time. I like their Shampoo but never found a conditioner that went with it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My girls have not had a bath since New Years Eve!!!!! With the cold and the rain, I just keep brushing and have found their coats are still in pretty good shape with the IOD Masque conditioner. Today was to be the day, but with the overcast look and the forecast it is going to wait another couple of days. I need the sun shine! Nothing worse than to have them all clean and into the rain and mist they go.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you, thank you!

I don't know who mentioned it here, but someone says they put a laundry basket in the tub upside down.

I did this with Murray last week and covered it with a towel, then put him on it. It made bathing him much easier! It is still not easy with the shoulder trouble I am having, but at least I was able to get it done without breaking down in tears half way through....


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, Sandi I couldn't agree more!

I don't know what it is about Sophie and Gabriel, but if there is a wet bush, tree or fence, they will rub up against it! I mean it's not like they have a wide open back yard to go in ...they just have to squeeze themselves against/between anything that is wet... especially AFTER I have just bathed them :rant::doh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sally that was Dale with the laundry basket and she also has that power dog washer(can't think of the name now). I still have my Christmas mad money and I am going to look for one of those today at Petsmart. I hope it will work on my kitchen sink, my back would quit on me if I bathe them in the tub.

Diane, My girls have at least 2 acres of bushes, trees, leaves and pine needles to roll in. And that is exactly what they will do directly after a bath. 

I have not heard one complaint from the girls about missing baths, no scratching, nothing so I assume they are fine, plus my DGD said "Smarty don't stunk". So all is well.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sophie was constapated yesterday, so I had to call the Vet...they told me to give her 
Miralax, which I will now keep on hand and anyone interested can verify this with their Vet also, as it works great and is an over the counter, tasteless powder that you can add to their food

Anyway, I had mentioned to the Vet Tech (jokingly) that I wished I could just spray her with a teflon coating so nothing would "stick"...she said I could actually spray her butt with PAM non stick spray....WHAT?!?!? Was she joking?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope Sophie is better today.

Pam? What a mess that would be.....there is a spray we used on the horses called Show Sheen. Great for tangles and giving the coat a shine. I used it once on Smarty and loved the results except everywhere she sat on the hardwood floors she would leave a slick place. I almost slipped several times, but her coat looked glorious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> I hope Sophie is better today.
> 
> Pam? What a mess that would be.....there is a spray we used on the horses called Show Sheen. Great for tangles and giving the coat a shine. I used it once on Smarty and loved the results except everywhere she sat on the hardwood floors she would leave a slick place. I almost slipped several times, but her coat looked glorious.


I thought of the Show Sheen (or Lazer Sheen, which is the cheaper concentrate form) but they are both silicone based. I thought I'd read in various threads that they were bad for the coat. OTOH I've used it on my horse's tail several times a week for 14 years and I have to trim his tail to keep it from dragging on the ground)

I agree though, NO WAY would I use Pam!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, I’m a bad mother. My girls just got a bath after 4 long weeks. They look and feel so wonderful. That is the longest time they have every gone between baths. With the record cold and rain I just did not have the heart of bathe them, so it was in the low 60’s today and they got their baths. I just had the CC shampoo and After Bath conditioner and my standby Pantene conditioner so that is what we used. Let’s see if it last like the IOD Masque did.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine got brushed out today, cleaned their ears, and I sprayed them with waterless shampoo. I don't really like it but didn't have time to bathe them so it has to do for now. Hopefully they'll get a bath over the weekend.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I loathe bath day. I dont know how you guys do it when you have 6!!! Katie, getting it done in 3.5 hours sounds incredibly fast. Can I come to your house and you can do mine? JK

Speaking of bath day, if I can get my house cleaned up I have to wash two stinky little puppies. The worst is right after you wash and dry them and they do their RLH they decide it is time to poo and they get poo butt. It happens to me every single time!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I may end up having to have Murray's hair cut down real short again. My shoulder problems have worsened and I've been diagnosed with 'frozen shoulder'. My ROM in it is so limited right now and I'm having so much pain that bathing Murray is a horrid chore.  He was just starting to get a really full looking coat.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Sally I am so sorry to hear of yor shoulder problems. I think Murph is going to have to go way short again because of all his mats. He gets bathed and brushed every Sunday and I also brush him during the week but blowing coat has prevailed.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

TheVintageVamp said:


> I may end up having to have Murray's hair cut down real short again. My shoulder problems have worsened and I've been diagnosed with 'frozen shoulder'. My ROM in it is so limited right now and I'm having so much pain that bathing Murray is a horrid chore.  He was just starting to get a really full looking coat.


Sally sorry about your shoulder problems...I have some shoulder problems and I know it can be so painful. It will probably be so much better to cut Murray down and you will probably really like it and it will help your shoulder problem.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Hairy dogs and shoulders......I can feel for you, I have Shoulder impingement syndrome that gives me fits when it is flairing up. That was one of the reasons I clipped Smarty down to 1/2 inch last summer.......that was way to short. I think she got sun burned.

Sally, Murry doesn't care how long his hair is, the shorter the easier to to keep.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Murray won't care how long his coat is... But, I'd like to see a current picture before you cut him down! :becky:

Then, take care of your shoulder and get him a nice trim!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Y'all are so sweet. You are making me smile on a day when I feel pretty low. Thank you.

I'll be sure and get pictures of Murray before we go for a haircut. Like you say, he won't care one way or the other and it will help to have one less thing to worry about.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandi wrote: *"Hairy dogs and shoulders......I can feel for you, I have Shoulder impingement syndrome that gives me fits when it is flairing up. That was one of the reasons I clipped Smarty down to 1/2 inch last summer"*

I have the same condition... been 23-odd years and only getting worse. ugh ! Sally, i feel for you, hon. When I'm in acute pain, I just dont' brush the dogs. I'm lucky in that Ricky's hair has been changing with time. It isn't a huge battle like it used to be. I can easily go 4 days w/o grooming them. Yaaaay!

Sandi, you feel badly about "only" bathing yours after 3 or 4 weeks, but I rarely bathe mine any sooner than that. It's just too much work! Ricky and Sammy don't stink, and depending on the weather, it's just not necessary for me to bathe them often. That's why I hate the rainy spring and fall season (still favorite seasons for me, but for the dogs? Forget it! ).

Sally, we'll definitely need updated pictures of Murphy!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, with the recurrent bouts of bad weather on my days off, I have not had an opportunity to take Murray to the groomer yet. Hopefully in the next week or two.

Apparently this Shoulder Impingement Syndrome is what I have. As if the Piriformis Syndrome and resultant low back & hip problems weren't enough. They also found bone spurs on nearly all of my vertebrae and said I have osteoarthritis in my spine....

Right now, I just really want a full nights sleep....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Bless your heart Sally, you really do have some problems.

The doctors have told me for years to do the exercises to strengthen the muscles in my back and shoulder, so a few weeks ago I joined LA Fitness and I do believe it is helping.
No the joining but the exercises.....Now if I could just get back on or stick to some kind of eating program to take off the weight, I would feel a lot better. This is a start.....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My girls did get a bath this week we had the Southern Magnolia Havanese Club meeting at our house and I couldn't let my girls be dirty. I’m going to post on the IOD thread what I did.

Cold, rain and baths just do not go together.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello shoulder pain friends!
I too have a bum shoulder. I have had xrays, cat scan, MRI, corizone shots, shot 'therapy' (ouch) and nothing has helped so far. I have a bone deformity in my shoulder, and 2 years ago my dr said there was "nothing he could do for me right now", but that if I was 10 yrs older he would do a full shoulder replacement on me....*sigh*
I actually go back to a new dr on Thurs for a second opinion. I just cant stand the daily pain anymore. The weight I have gained because I can't do anything is pathetic. I need help!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I had shoulder surgery several years ago. The doctor told me I had to have a repair done along with some other things but when he got in there it turned out to be large bone spurs causing impingement so the spurs were removed and it's been great. I still have pain occasionally but nothing compared to what it was before, I could hardly dress myself and couldn't put on my own coat! (Very embarrassing!) 

Before it was properly diagnosed it saw so many doctors, had test after test, physical therapy off and on for over a year and finally got a doc that immediately ordered an MRI and scheduled surgery within 2 weeks. Don't give up if you're in pain, keep looking until you find a doctor who can help you.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm so desperate for some relief right now that I scheduled an appointment for accupuncture later this week. Something has got to give. I'm exhausted from only being able to catnap due to the pain. I'm allergic to codeine and many other pain relievers and my stomach is on strike from all the NSAID's......and yes, I feel like a huge, whiney brat over it...but since some of you are going through it as well, I felt safe letting that all out....

:focus:

I did manage to give Murray a bath last week when I had a day when I was feeling some better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I too am allergic to codeine so there are lots of drugs I can't take and I have ulcers from NSAIDS. It sure limits what you can use to help. When I feel a flare up coming I panic and try desperately to keep it at bay with rest and really eating well. Sometimes it helps, sometimes not. Thank God my husband is so kind and understanding, I don't know what I'd do without him.

Don't feel like a whiner Sally, it's awful to have chronic pain and there are many of us, too many, who understand. I'm here to listen anytime!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't like taking any kind of drugs, most drugs that kill the pain keep me awake.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump: :bump: :bump:

Today was major bath day. The girls had their Frontline Plus 4 or 5 days ago and I have been lazy about getting to the baths. Big Mistake waiting so long both girls had huge mats over the shoulder where the Frontline was applied. I have never noticed or had this before. Have any of you?

Today I took a hint from someone’s post and dried them with a large fan. We did the bath and conditioners, I combed them out and put them in their crates on the deck with the fan on medium. They look like I used a blow dryer on them so this is the way we will go for the summer. In fact I did everything on the deck except the baths as the weather was so nice. I am so glad this chore is over for a couple of weeks, but I do love the way they look and smell.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Photos please?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Photos please?


This was a few minutes ago after our 3 mile "again perfect" walk........ Smarty will not look at the camera, got to get one with no flash..... See the neat feet?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They look soo fluffy and pretty.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

They look perfect even with the evil eyes! I just got back from walking Rufus and Phoebs and they came home with dirty grey feet. Poo!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You know I am a senior citizen now and have had dogs all my life. My previous schnauzers were no problem to bath; but Rosie is another problem. Yesterday morning she was muddy from being out in the yard and the dew--we had floods her in Tennessee. I took her to the steps of the swimming pool and washed off the mud. Tomorrow I plan on bething her in the swimming pool and I am no longer concerned about the mats. I just cut them out--whip me with a wet noodle if you will; but life is too short (or long) to obcess about bathing a dog (granted the best child I have ever had) but Rosie doesn't know or care about how she looks and ided I don't either. She loves to get out in the yard and roll in the chicken poop--yuk and get muddy. I decided that I would treat her like any other "dog" and bathe her as necessary; but now worry about the "coat". Life is much simpler and she and I are happier. Oh yes, the one Havanese book I have says that in Cuba they are bathed outside, Well it is above 80 degrees in the south now so swimming pool it is. Besides the clorine helps keep off fleas.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> You know I am a senior citizen now and have had dogs all my life. My previous schnauzers were no problem to bath; but Rosie is another problem. Yesterday morning she was muddy from being out in the yard and the dew--we had floods her in Tennessee. I took her to the steps of the swimming pool and washed off the mud. Tomorrow I plan on bething her in the swimming pool and I am no longer concerned about the mats. I just cut them out--whip me with a wet noodle if you will; but life is too short (or long) to obcess about bathing a dog (granted the best child I have ever had) but Rosie doesn't know or care about how she looks and ided I don't either. She loves to get out in the yard and roll in the chicken poop--yuk and get muddy. I decided that I would treat her like any other "dog" and bathe her as necessary; but now worry about the "coat". Life is much simpler and she and I are happier. Oh yes, the one Havanese book I have says that in Cuba they are bathed outside, Well it is above 80 degrees in the south now so swimming pool it is. Besides the clorine helps keep off fleas.


If it works for you then I say great! I don't think anyone will whip you with a wet noodle lol! The chlorine may be drying to her skin and coat though so you could get more tangles and watch out for itchy dry skin.  Really I'm not trying to dissagree with you though. If it works out then I think it's great. :tea:

My back and arm hurts too after bathing and grooming the whole crew, so I get what your saying, but I love their longer hair. What can you do?


----------



## apremnath (Apr 19, 2010)

How often do you give them a bath? I am a new owner so trying to get as many tips as possible. 

We got her when she was 3 months old - and she wasn't shedding a lot, soon after her first bath I can see the increase. Its not a lot but I am worried that i am doing something wrong to her beautiful coat..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lucille-I say do whatever works for you! Mine get bathed about every 10 days but that's because they sleep in our bed. I enjoy brushing and grooming them. They went to the groomer yesterday and she said she couldn't believe how well I've been able to keep their long coats.  I was happy to hear that!

Sandi-Your girls are so pretty!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucile, I've been know to give the feet a rinse with the garden hose. Normally my girls are brushed daily. As a semi retired person they get a lot of my attention and time. 

Thank you Ann, not a great picture but squeaky clean.

Apremnath, Welcome to the Forum, is this the name you want us to call you? If not you can add a signature line in your post.......My dogs are on the furniture, in the cars and on my lap so about every 2 weeks they get a "beauty treatment" of hair and nails. In the winter I try to push it as long as possible. I don't think the bath caused you puppy’s shedding unless you used something harsh. She will blow her puppy coat between 6 & 12 months. Brushing with a good brush will help maintain the coat. There are many threads on grooming and products members have been happy with.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sandi, your girls look beautiful! Great job :clap2:

Lucile, I totally understand where you are coming from. You're right, the dogs DON'T care what they look (or smell) like. If they did, they definitely wouldn't be rolling in the nasty things they so often do uke: I would watch the chlorine exposure, though. Like Christy posted, it can be very drying. But, besides that, it can turn the white part of her coat GREEN  We had a sheltie who swam w/us a lot and the white part of her coat often had a green tint to it. We also had very blond children whose hair would turn green as well. Should Rosie start to become a black and green dog, there's a product called _Aloe Rid_ that works beautifully to restore the whiteness.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm not worried about the chlorine, I bathed my schnauzers in the pool every summer. The white leg furnishings usually came out really white. (now my hair turned green one summer because I had bleached it blond--it was frightful). Also I use the same shampoo and conditioners in the pool that I always use. Someone said it was gross to bath the dogs in the pool; but I said that it was my pool and they could stay out of it. We had a lab once that stayed in it and when I had a yard dog, it was bathed there also. But today the temp dropped to 60 degrees and ROSIE--LITTLE DEVIL-- decided to roll in a dead frog. Gosh the smell was awful. I tried to brush her before bath but couldn't stand the smell and went ahead and bathed. Now she has some matting--but clean. I brushed over the mats and cut one or two out and it is not noticable. she is happy and I am going to take a nap after all that. We will deal with the rest of the mats another day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandi, the girls look great! I love Smarty's silver coloring. 

Lucille, more power to you! lol Better to cut the mats out then let them get too tight as they will hurt the skin and may cause hot spots. I've been known to cut out mats now and then too, but I am lucky now (touch wood!) that Ricky's and Sammy's coats are pretty easy to care for. If I'd be working full time though and had a hugely active social life, then forgetaboutit! LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know "Bath Day" is the only thing keeping my MHS in check. In fact, DH now uses "Bath Day" instead of "you will have to get up in the morning and walk with us" as his prime reasoning for not getting a third. So far, it has been his best strategy yet. Oh how I want a big ole kitchen sink! kneeling at the tub is getting old. (or is it that I am getting old?)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and she thinks she hates "Bath Day!"


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> *you know "Bath Day" is the only thing keeping my MHS in check. * In fact, DH now uses "Bath Day" instead of "you will have to get up in the morning and walk with us" as his prime reasoning for not getting a third. So far, it has been his best strategy yet. Oh how I want a big ole kitchen sink! kneeling at the tub is getting old. (or is it that I am getting old?)


Me too! Bath day and how much stuff they bring inside on their coats. For now I don't want them in short coats it's a havanese thing for me. I was looking at some Boston puppies at the last show and thought "wash and go, I could do that".


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't mind it so much now. I started doing it in the kitchen sink and it was a Pain in the Rear. I would then dry him by sitting on the floor by the door. 
For the past 4-5 months I have been bathing him in the Laundry room (No, I don't put him inside the washer machine  I have a deep sink in the laundry Rm, so I bathe him there and dry him on top of the one of the washers. Is actually great since I don't need to bend down to brush his hair and I can dedicate more time to his grooming.:rockon:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Those colors on Jasper really show up well when he's wet, Missy. I just love them!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> and she thinks she hates "Bath Day!"


awwwwwwwwwwwwww!
LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Today was the easiest bath day yet. I finally got up the nerve to get in the pool with Rosie and shampoo. Five minutes tops. Lathered her up on the steps and washed then pushed her into the water where she would have to swim and sorta held her as she rinsed off--wrung her off--lightly toweled, combed her in the sun and then brushed to finish drying with mink oil. The drying and brushing took maybe 10 minutes. No strain on my back--no blow dryer--God I love summer.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Today was the easiest bath day yet. I finally got up the nerve to get in the pool with Rosie and shampoo. Five minutes tops. Lathered her up on the steps and washed then pushed her into the water where she would have to swim and sorta held her as she rinsed off--wrung her off--lightly toweled, combed her in the sun and then brushed to finish drying with mink oil. The drying and brushing took maybe 10 minutes. No strain on my back--no blow dryer--God I love summer.


You made me wonder.....taking care of another pool......sink baths.....another pool.......sink baths. Sink baths win, we had a pool for over 20 years and a new one would mean everyone here every off day all summer to enjoy, then they go home when it is time to do any of the pool work.

I'm glad you found a quick and easy way to bath Rosie. Hummmmmmm, I wonder if my good friend would mind if I used their pool...........


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

About taking care of the pool--not a problem. This spring actually February I called in the pros. They added chemicals, vacumned out, etc. I called again the first of march and told them that I wanted them to tend the chemicals all summer. They come by once a month and check, we skim the leaves out every once in a while and add cholrine to the feeder when necessary. Grown children want to use the pool; but do no work. We had so much trouble last year that I threatened to have it filled in. So, for now, we have a pool to enjoy without the work and when I can't afford the pool service, I will have it filled in. The pool is 20 years old and is really a wide lap pool. I had always bathed my schnauzers on the steps in the summer; but was hesitant to put Rosie in. But let me tell you, the long hair just floats out and it is no standing by the sink trying to keep her from jumping out and washing, rinsing, and rinsing some more. This was just too easy. Another good thing was I am letting the color grow off my hair and it is a slow go (I decided to become free and go grey). Well after a few times back in the pool in the sunshine, there is very little color left and no root lines. Now instead of going grey though, it looks like my hair will be solid white. Not a bad thing at my age.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That does sound awfully easier than by the sink! I would wonder, though, if the chlorine could change the hair - the color, texture, etc... Do you think?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You know you may be correct--after 20 years of the pool, my hair is turning white.
seriously though, I always bathed my little schnauzers in the pool and if anything their leg furnishings were whiter in the summer and the flea allergy went away. The lab that we had for 2 years stayed in the pool winter and summer and her hair stayed soft. The pool is a low chlorine pool and I don't think it will hurt the coat. Now if she stayed in and the sun reacted with it--maybe. Besides coat damage as opposed to back ache, its a no brainer for me. When I got Rosie the breeder said that most Havs loved to swim. Well I can tell you that Rosie will never get in the pool by herself. She hates water; but she can swim and will if forced to. But I wouldn't make her except for the rinsing when I am partially holding her up.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Compared to back pain, I totally agree!! Been there, done that. lol I've heard of salt pools doing wonders for hair and coat. Sure wish mine was a salt pool. Ricky is afraid of the pool, won't go near it. Sammy goes, but needs some coaxing. If they were in all the time, I'd probably just rinse with the hose afterward. 

I wash mine in the laundry tub in the garage, but I don't when my back is acting up. They stay dirty!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Just saw the date of last posting June 6--no wonder Rosie needed a bath. Anyway in the pool again. I didn't brush before because I was to tired from gardening. I learned something else. It is much easier to comb through a dripping wet dog. She had a mat or two and they just combed right through with little effort because I didn't even towel her off. Just set her on the picnic table and started combing. Also I didn't brush after the combing and she is not poofy. Just the wavy hair. Air dried while I swam a lap or two. I had been putting her on the first step each morning after she went in the wet grass to wash off her legs and underside (that is my excuse for going so long without bathing). I am curious to see is she mats because I didn't brush her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think I need a pool! 

I bathed all 5 dogs yesterday, and then dried them with the dryer. Had to comb out a few mats after the baths but the dryer really helps you see them.

With summer here I think I'm bathing more often. The dogs all want to roll in stuff in the yard. Sometimes it's a worm or another but more often it's cat poo. We don't have a cat!!! Any ideas on how to keep neighbor's cats from using our yard as their litter box? Yesterday my husband picked it up cat poo in 3 different places in our backyard!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You could do what I did once--tell your neighbors that you will shoot any of their animals that you see in your yard. Course that ends any friendship you might have with your neighbors but usually eliminates the problem. As to stray cats, I would trap with sardines and a live cage and call animal control. Luckily we don't have any stray cats or neighbors with cats and my fenced area is free of pests except for opposums and ***** that come over the fence. That is why I have a live trap. We are populating a woods several miles from my house with those we trap.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My husband is calling Animal Control to ask about it. I always clean up after my dogs, even in my own yard, I sure don't want to clean up after anyone else's pets!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Of course you won't shoot any animals; but you can usually scare the responsible owner with the threat. My 85 year old mother got tired of a neighbors dog peeing on her screen door. He would come by every day and hike his leg and let loose. She kept her door open so she saw him. after complaining to the neighbor--not a responsible one--she had enough. She shot him with her BB gun. Well the dog yelped and ran home. The neighbor had seen her do it and called the police. Mother came running over to my house saying that the police were coming for her. Well, they did come and threated to take the dog to the pound because he was not confined to his yard and never even came to mother's door. After all how dangerous is an 85-year old woman with a BB gun. Now if she had shot him with her rifle, they probably would had given her a warning about shooting a gun in the city limits. The dog never came back in her yard and the offending neighbors finally moved away.

When my husband was on the City Commission, he tried to get an ordinance that would put cats under the leash law; but the cat owners raised such a stink that the matter was dropped. It seems that most thought that cats should be allowed to roam and poop where-ever they wished. It is still a problem in some neighborhoods.

But c


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cats are covered under the leash law here, nobody seems to care.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I think I need a pool!
> 
> I bathed all 5 dogs yesterday, and then dried them with the dryer. Had to comb out a few mats after the baths but the dryer really helps you see them.
> 
> With summer here I think I'm bathing more often. The dogs all want to roll in stuff in the yard. Sometimes it's a worm or another but more often it's cat poo. We don't have a cat!!! Any ideas on how to keep neighbor's cats from using our yard as their litter box? Yesterday my husband picked it up cat poo in 3 different places in our backyard!


That's surprising... all the cats I know bury their poo.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

krandall said:


> That's surprising... all the cats I know bury their poo.


Ya know, when I read this that was exactly what I was thinking. Maybe it's not CAT poo? :suspicious:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

krandall said:


> That's surprising... all the cats I know bury their poo.


They may cover it up but all cats do not bury their poop. They do not dig in hard ground. My barn cats go in the woods, move a little pine straw around and consider it buried. Smarty and Galen have found it and done far worse than rolled in it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same here Sandi, pine straw so they just cover it up a little.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh then color me wrong! I've only even really known indoor kitties and they always have a nice sandbox for potties. I wasn't even thinking about outside cats and hard ground.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> My husband is calling Animal Control to ask about it. I always clean up after my dogs, even in my own yard, I sure don't want to clean up after anyone else's pets!


Ann, I've scared the barn cats into staying on their side of the fence by running at them and making quite a bit of noise. The reason is their poop and what my girls can do with it.

Talk to your neighbor if you know who owns the cat(s). Give them a chance to fix the issue. If that does not work then do what you need to do. Cats are very hard to contain but they can be trained. If you can catch them put them in a dog crate. Let your dogs sniff and be around them for a while, make all kinds of noise. Scare the cats then let them go. More than likely they will run out of your yard and not visit you again. If that sounds shocking it is much nicer than calling Animal control to your neighbor or having them trap the cat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> Oh then color me wrong! I've only even really known indoor kitties and they always have a nice sandbox for potties. I wasn't even thinking about outside cats and hard ground.


And although mine (and the ones who live near us) are indoor/outdoor cats, if they don't use a litter box, outside they use a garden with nice soft soil and mulch which is easy to move around.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

krandall said:


> And although mine (and the ones who live near us) are indoor/outdoor cats, if they don't use a litter box, outside they use a garden with nice soft soil and mulch which is easy to move around.


Yes, that would be the same here...durn garden soilers!


----------

